# new trailer



## findem (Sep 6, 2009)

just got a new trailer and put some decals on it...figured i better put some pics on here


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Beautifull trailer!! If I could afford it, that is very close to the trailer that I would like to get. What is that a 8' or 8.5' x 16'? Very nice!!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

At second glance it must be a 18' ?


----------



## findem (Sep 6, 2009)

its a sixteen footer...my buddies grandparents sold it to us for $800
we had to do some work to it but it still was a steal


----------



## cragels (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome looking trailer. I just bought a 6x12 this year and I might put decals on it where did u get urs from? Thanks


----------



## findem (Sep 6, 2009)

waterfowldecals.com


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

ill give ya $2500 for the trailer, quick cash for ya if you really paid $800


----------



## findem (Sep 6, 2009)

we really paid 800 but its not for sale sorry


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

800 is a smokin' hot deal for that trailer, better tell grandma THANKS!


----------

